# Turquoise Scales



## Chris S. (Nov 1, 2016)

@Mike Hill here is the first attempt. The dye I used didn't really carry in as well as I was hoping. I got another set in now with my own creation of color so will see what that comes out as. Just thought you like to see some of the progress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 2, 2016)

Arighten! Not bad.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 2, 2016)

Should turn out really nice for the right knife. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 2, 2016)

Mike Hill said:


> Arighten! Not bad.


It's a start in the right direction for sure. Ones I bake tonight I am looking forward too and the one I put in last night of comes out should be cool too. Will post pics once done.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 2, 2016)

@Mike Hill these ended up greener than I wanted but great color penetration. Already have thrid batch on trying something else but let me know what you think about these.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 3, 2016)

I like.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 3, 2016)

Excellent hoping tonight I'll have one more scale done in a different color for you to look at. Will keep you informed.


----------



## wade (Dec 31, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> @Mike Hill these ended up greener than I wanted but great color penetration. Already have thrid batch on trying something else but let me know what you think about these.
> 
> View attachment 116225
> 
> ...


Is this Sycamore? I kind of like the dyed dark wood on this species


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes it is sycamore. This is becoming one of my favorite woods. The grain is amazing. I just dyed some orange that turned out pretty cool and did some purple too just to see what it woud look like. Came out really dark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blaineo (Mar 8, 2017)

Good lord...now I need to get my hands on some Sycamore.........*hint hint to the suppliers...* :P


----------

